# hypertrophy routine



## jsmith12321 (May 18, 2011)

hello can you please look over and give me some advice on my routine. im 5'10'' and 160lbs been doing an upper/lower split for some time and made some good gains am looking to change my routine, i am 100% natural only supplement i use is whey, so here it is:

Day 1 - Push

Bench press 3 x 6-8

Db fly 3 x 6-8

Standing mil press 3 x 6-8

Tricep pushdown 3 x 6-8

Day 2 rest

Day 3 - Pull

Pull ups 3 sets

Db row 3 x 6-8

Lat pulldown 3 x 6-8

Bicep curl 3 x 6-8

Day 4 rest

Day 5 - Legs

Squats 4 x 6-8

SLDL 4 x 6-8

Calf raise 4 x 6-8


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks ok but I'd drop the flys and put in dips or incline bench(db or barbell) instead and put in deadlifts on the pull day and drop maybe the lat pulldown, Just my opinion though.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd leave the flyes, just do them first.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd drop the flys, replace with incline db bench. Drop the pushdowns replace with dips


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

There will always be minor quibbles and preferences but overall it looks a solid, well thought out routine to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

As above, looks all good and if its working why make a big change.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> There will always be minor quibbles and preferences but overall it looks a solid, well thought out routine to me :thumbup1:


true dat


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I outine without deads is like girl without boobs


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

I would just up the reps slightly, that may mean dropping the weight slightly. Its hypertrophy after all


----------

